# American Wood Fibers pellets



## wert (Jan 17, 2012)

What are the pros and cons with these pellets.
Bought 10 bags at HD in NJ for 4.50 a bag. ( The highest I've paid for pellets this year)
Are they just another big box shoulder pellet
Appreciate any input


----------



## thepaulmc (Jan 17, 2012)

They burn nice and hot but burn dirty and have a lot of fines in the bag..


----------



## 1Dtml (Jan 17, 2012)

I have found these to be a better than average pellet, that burns well in my stove.
The heat level is better than most shoulder pellets, but less than most super premiums.
The ash level is less than most shoulder pellets, but more than most super premiums, and is light and fluffy.
I had very little build up in the pot while burning these, so I would say these burn clean in my stove.
The only negative I have for these is my glass needed to be cleaned every third day, but to be fair these were better in this area than most, and I love clean glass.
The pellet size was med with some largish pellets mixed in, so may not be a forgiving burn for all stoves, but my stove has an agitator, so my stove had no problems with them.
These would rank my third favorite pellet on the list (see my signature) with my favorite being Somersets, and second being North American Pellet (AKA Curran), but I have not tried the Okanagan, or Spruce Pointe pellets as of yet.
FWIW, I picked up four bags, and liked them, so I went to another HD to pick up four more to compare consistency (pretty consistent).

For a peak season price of what you paid, I don't see how you can go wrong, but this depends on how well your stove burns them.
Ten bags is plenty to see how these burn in your stove, and go get more if you like the results.

1D


----------



## edwinjk (Jan 17, 2012)

Wert:
   I have 5 tons & so far have burned about 11/2 tons.. They are fairly good pellets. I compare

all pellets to Sommerset. AWF burns@ 240F, Sommerset @250F, Ash AWF is about 1/8 to 1/4

more than Sommerset. Eines about 1/8cup per bag. A friend of mine has a Harman P-38 & the 

pellets bridged (11/2" - 2" pellets fall on top of each other & will not the other pellets thru). 

Depending on the stove you have & if you can adjust the air,


----------



## imacman (Jan 17, 2012)

I burned some of these last winter and liked them.  Are they the best or worst pellets I ever burned???  No.....their a good all around pellet.

I'm not as concerned about the complaints of "dirty burning" (whatever that is), or excessive fines in the bag....it's all about the heat!

And since you have 10 bags, how do they burn in YOUR stove???  That's all that matters.


----------



## Harman Lover 007 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey, Superchips...where are you?? Don't disappoint me!


----------



## pelletash (Jan 17, 2012)

AWF is my favorite box store pellet.  I have no major complaints.  Some pellets are a bit long, but that's no big deal as my stove chews them right up.  Good heat, ash is average.  The ones I picked up were 3.50/bag at Lowes in mid November.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 17, 2012)

Pretty decent pellet IMHO, But I don't see them much my way. But I do keep my eye out for them. Scored for the right price, I'd have no issues heating my house with them.


----------



## joe_pinehill (Jan 17, 2012)

We ordered 3 tons in the fall, We've burned almost 2 tons of them this season.  Just got 3 more tons delivered today.  They burn fine, but more ash than Clean Fire.  I paid 209/ton and used a $50 Lowes coupon that HD honored.   Home Depot also will credit you if the price drops in the next 30 days. Add the $60 delivery and it was the best price I could find in Central NJ.


----------



## tony58 (Jan 17, 2012)

wert said:
			
		

> What are the pros and cons with these pellets.
> Bought 10 bags at HD in NJ for 4.50 a bag. ( The highest I've paid for pellets this year)
> Are they just another big box shoulder pellet
> Appreciate any input



 My biggest complaint with these are the dust and clunkers.When I pour them into the hopper I do it very slowly or dust goes everywhere.I use them as shoulders since I have better pellets such as Greenways and a local pellet Henry County Pellets...


----------



## frizman86 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have burned a half ton of these and like them. They are made in wisconson so I think michigan area they are not that dusty (they dont have to travel that far). I can cut the bag all the way open and dump them in as fast as I want with no dust. And I have had no problems with them in my stove. I do get clinckers but not that bad. for $175 a ton here. I have no complants for the price. I have notice some pellets are kinda long though. but no auger feed issues yet.


----------



## Winslow2010 (Jan 17, 2012)

I burned 10 bags of American Wood Fiber and I also thought they were my favorite big box store pellets. I found them to have very little ash and almost no clickers.  Two thumbs up from me.


----------



## aburress1223 (Jan 17, 2012)

This is the most readily available pellet in my area.   These and Potomacs are the only ones I have been able to find in this area.  I have burnt about 10 ton of these and find that they do well for me.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 17, 2012)

frizman86 said:
			
		

> I have burned a half ton of these and like them. They are made in wisconson so I think michigan area they are not that dusty (they dont have to travel that far). I can cut the bag all the way open and dump them in as fast as I want with no dust. And I have had no problems with them in my stove. I do get clinckers but not that bad. for $175 a ton here. I have no complants for the price. I have notice some pellets are kinda long though. but no auger feed issues yet.




No Dust...That's a hard one to believe!! :-/


----------



## aburress1223 (Jan 17, 2012)

The AWF pellets that are sold in this area are actually manufactured at Chilhowie, VA which is between Bristol and Wythville VA right off of I-81.  The mystery to me is that the AWF pellets are not trucked more than 50-60 miles for retail sale in this area yet the price was 199.00 per ton last year and started out 209.00 this fall and has escalated to 219.00 now 229.00 as of yesterday.  So 175.00 per ton we would consider a great buy.


----------



## RKS130 (Jan 17, 2012)

At $184/ton early in the season and $209/ton now, I like them just fine.  Decent heat but a little heavy on the fines.  We have addressed that by leaving a small amount of pellets in the bottom of the bag where most of the fines seem to like to hang out, then consolidating all the dregs into a single bag for filtering at a later date.  I am happy with them so far, although I have limited experience as this is my first year with pellets.


----------



## joe_pinehill (Jan 17, 2012)

AW1223 said:
			
		

> The AWF pellets that are sold in this area are actually manufactured at Chilhowie, VA which is between Bristol and Wythville VA right off of I-81.  The mystery to me is that the AWF pellets are not trucked more than 50-60 miles for retail sale in this area yet the price was 199.00 per ton last year and started out 209.00 this fall and has escalated to 219.00 now 229.00 as of yesterday.  So 175.00 per ton we would consider a great buy.


  I think 209 is tied to the market , not the cost.


----------



## superchips (Jan 17, 2012)

Harman Lover 007 said:
			
		

> Hey, Superchips...where are you?? Don't disappoint me!


*LMAO*
Sorry, didn't know that I had a fan club.... Was out trying to save the world again.... Long story
Anyway, I'm not sure that I've ever tried these pallets before. I wish people would at least post a pick when they are talking about a certain brand.
I guess it is also possible that you have *American Wood Fiber Pellet brand *being discussed here confused with the *Woodfibers inc pellets brand* that I've posted as burning clean but producing a low 1/3rd the amount of BTUA's as most average brands that I burn.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 17, 2012)

Here you go superchips.


----------



## mikhen (Jan 17, 2012)

I tried these early this season.  Went back for a ton and,  well I guess other people liked them too,  because there are none around.


----------



## GrahamInVa (Jan 18, 2012)

I have 1 ton down in the barn. I like them. Good heat.


----------



## the pony boy (Jan 18, 2012)

i have a ton of those a ton of penningtons and a ton of supreme greens and the awf's are my favorite.


----------



## superchips (Jan 18, 2012)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Here you go superchips.


Thanks for the pic.... Never tried them but I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## Ohio P43 (Jan 19, 2012)

Menards was advertising pellets for 179/ton. I took the ad to Lowes and they beat the price by 10%. I was able to get 3 tons of AWF for 161.00/ton...not too bad. I'de get more if I had the room, they seem to burn pretty well and put out good heat.


----------



## HillbillyMD (Jan 19, 2012)

> Bought 10 bags at HD in NJ for 4.50 a bag. ( The highest Iâ€™ve paid for pellets this year)



I wish, lowest I have paid this year is 4.58 for a bag in Maryland and that was with an employee discount from my father in law.  I have only used AWF's in my short time having a stove and guess I got lucky in that I got one of the good brands right off the bat.  Almost afraid to try anything else now.


----------



## Baston8005 (Jan 19, 2012)

Bought a ton last week after I finished what was supposed to be my shoulder pellet.  It's been a very warm winter here in CT.   Bought a ton for 209 and will definitely be looking to get more.  Low fines, low ash and decent heat output.


----------



## wert (Jan 20, 2012)

After burning 6 of the the 10 bags 
Nice heat, Not much fines, more ash than expected


----------



## TG3930 (Jan 20, 2012)

I let the hopper run empty today and cleaned the stove good. I picked up 4 bags of AWF and filled her back up. Lets see if it likes these better than the North American Pellets I have been burning. TSC has the AWF's for 214.50 a ton.


----------



## Ron Tan (Jan 3, 2013)

There are 2 different types of AWF pellet - American Wood Fiber product.  They older bag which I still have from last year and the new blue bag for this year 2012-2013. 

They do burn nice.  However, there are 2 different factories based on where they shipped from. The longer pellets burn better the shorter one.  You can easily tell the longer pellet some are as long as 2 1/2 inches  because are are a bit more dirtier and more ash.  I found these better.

If you happen to run into the shorter version, you are going to be disappointed.  They are less dirtier, much much shorter, barely any ash. 

You can find them now are most HD for $209/ton.  Good luck!
Ron


----------

